# &quot;Besuchte Orte weltweit&quot; - Plugin für Homepage / Blog(software)?!



## Rabowke (19. Juni 2009)

*"Besuchte Orte weltweit" - Plugin für Homepage / Blog(software)?!*

Ich suche eine ein Plugin / Schnittstelle was auch immer für eine Webseite bzw. Blog, wo man auf einer Art "Weltkarte" seine bereits besuchten Orte eintragen kann und, als Bonus, auf diese ggf. Klicken zu können um dann Fotos / eine Seite sehen zu können.

Mir ist schon klar, dass man das auch per Hand generieren könnte, also Bild der Weltkarte und selber dort Dinge eintragen.

Facebook bietet so eine Möglichkeit ... aber ich hasse social websites wie die Pest & werde dort sicherlich nicht meine persönlichen Daten veröffentlichen.

Der Blog wird auch nur für Freunde / Bekannte sein & nächstes Jahr als 'Reisebericht' fungieren.

Für Tipps / Tricks bin ich euch dankbar!


----------



## Mothman (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Besuchte Orte weltweit" - Plugin für Homepage / Blog(software)?!*



			
				Rabowke am 19.06.2009 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Für Tipps / Tricks bin ich euch dankbar!


Mach dir bei Facebook ein Fake-Account (dann musst du nicht deine echte Daten angeben) und gib den Link nur den Leuten, die die Karte auch sehen soll. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass man da was über " Privatssphäre" einstellen kann bei Facebook. Bin da selber nicht. Würde aber so rangehen, weil es am Einfachsten ist. Und Facebook schert das auch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Besuchte Orte weltweit" - Plugin für Homepage / Blog(software)?!*



			
				Mothman am 19.06.2009 10:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 19.06.2009 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie gesagt, Facebook und Co möchte ich vermeiden weil das nächstes Jahr auch ein Reiseblog für Freunde / Bekannte in Deutschland fungieren soll, wenn ich mit meiner Freundin und Kumpels nach Australien fahre.

Ich möchte nun nicht jedem zumuten sich einen Account bei Facebook zu erstellen, sich einzuloggen etc. ... da ist der Aufruf einer Seite wie name.blog.de etwas 'einfacher'. 

Also falls noch jemand Tipps und Tricks hat ... immer raus damit!


----------



## Mothman (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Besuchte Orte weltweit" - Plugin für Homepage / Blog(software)?!*

Sorry, sonst fällt mir keine Lösung ein. 

Im schlimmsten Fall, musst du dir sowas selber anfertigen, bzw. anfertigen lassen. Aber das wäre wohl mehr Stress, als jeweils ein Facebook-Acc. anzulegen. 

Wenn mir noch was einfällt, schreib ich hier rein.

EDIT:

Wie wäre es mit GOOGLE-MAPS. Da kannst du Orte markieren und diesen Orten einen Text zuweisen. Innerhalb dieses Textes (ob da Fotos erlaubt sind weiß ich nicht) könntest du die Hyperlinks zu den entsprechenden Foto-Galerien einbauen. 


Google-Map kannst du dir auch in deinem Blog einbinden.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Besuchte Orte weltweit" - Plugin für Homepage / Blog(software)?!*



			
				Mothman am 22.06.2009 16:15 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT:
> 
> Wie wäre es mit GOOGLE-MAPS. Da kannst du Orte markieren und diesen Orten einen Text zuweisen. Innerhalb dieses Textes (ob da Fotos erlaubt sind weiß ich nicht) könntest du die Hyperlinks zu den entsprechenden Foto-Galerien einbauen.
> 
> ...


Jupp, allerdings gibt es verdammt wenig Plugins für Wordpress ( als Beispiel ), welche mehrere Ziele ( = Marker ) auf einer Karte ermöglichen.

Ich hab jetzt was ziemlich 'cooles' gefunden ... www.umapper.com 
Hier mal der Test ...

Die Liste ist nicht vollständig & bietet viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Dieses kleine Applet kann man in sein Blog einbauen ... genau das, was ich gesucht hab & wirklich einfach zu bedienen.

Vorallem mit sehr viel "Luxusfeatures".


----------



## Mothman (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Besuchte Orte weltweit" - Plugin für Homepage / Blog(software)?!*



			
				Rabowke am 22.06.2009 16:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab jetzt was ziemlich 'cooles' gefunden ... www.umapper.com
> Hier mal der Test ...


Ja, die nutzen da ja Google-Maps.



> Die Liste ist nicht vollständig & bietet viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Dieses kleine Applet kann man in sein Blog einbauen ... genau das, was ich gesucht hab & wirklich einfach zu bedienen.
> 
> Vorallem mit sehr viel "Luxusfeatures".


Super. Ist doch immer gut, wenn sich Fragen in Antworten wandeln.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: "Besuchte Orte weltweit" - Plugin für Homepage / Blog(software)?!*



			
				Mothman am 22.06.2009 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 22.06.2009 16:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... nicht nur. Du kannst auch die Karten von Bing nehmen ( Virtual Earth Grundlage von MS ), OpenstreetMap, Yahoo etc.pp.

D.h. du musst nicht unbedingt Google nehmen. 



> > Die Liste ist nicht vollständig & bietet viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Dieses kleine Applet kann man in sein Blog einbauen ... genau das, was ich gesucht hab & wirklich einfach zu bedienen.
> >
> > Vorallem mit sehr viel "Luxusfeatures".
> 
> ...


Darum bin ich ja auch CO!!11eins   

Kleiner Spass ... trotzdem danke für deine Hilfe.


----------

